# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو / سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور باقی می‌ماند

## Goodbye forever

** 


*عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت: قانون سنجش و  پذیرش دانشجو به گونه‌ای اصلاح می‌شود که سهم سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور اعمال  شود و این موضوع فردا در صحن علنی مجلس بررسی و رأی‌گیری خواهد شد. 
*

 رضا صابری در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم  در رابطه با سرنوشت اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور اظهار داشت: مجلس به طرح  دو فوریتی اصلاح اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز  آموزش عالی کشور رای داد.


 وی افزود:‌ کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس  نیز در این رابطه جلسه‌ای را برگزار کرد و مقرر شد تا مصوبه قبلی قانون  سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به گونه‌ای اصلاح شود که رأی دیوان عدالت اداری نیز  اجرایی شود.


 عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت:‌ *قانون سنجش و  پذیرش دانشجو به گونه‌ای تغییر خواهد کرد که سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 95 نیز* * مؤثر باشد* و این موضوع فردا در صحن علنی مجلس بررسی و رأی‌گیری خواهد شد.


  به گزارش تسنیم، 16 بهمن سال 94 هیئت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری بند دوم  مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مبنی بر تأثیر 25 درصدی معدل سال سوم  متوسطه در کنکور را برای داوطلبانی که طی سال‌های 84 تا 92 دیپلم گرفته‌اند  مغایر قانون دانست و ابطال کرد.

خبرگزاری تسنیم - اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو/ سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور باقی می‌ماند

----------


## DARKSIDER

الان یعنی قطعی میشه یا مثبت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 

گفته جوری اصلاح میشه که رای دیوان هم اجرا بشه...پس یعنی مثبت میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## h@m!d reza

> عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت:‌ قانون سنجش و  پذیرش دانشجو به گونه‌ای تغییر خواهد کرد که سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 95 نیز  مؤثر باشد و این موضوع فردا در صحن علنی مجلس بررسی و رأی‌گیری خواهد شد.
> 
> خبرگزاری تسنیم - اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو/ سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور باقی می‌ماند



پس قاعدتا *مثبت*....

----------


## Goodbye forever

اگه بخوان با رای دیوان عدالت اداری رای صادر کنن بله برای 95 مثبت خواهد بود! (برمیگردن به قانون 86 که اون زمان مثبت بود)

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

مثبته به احتمال 99.9.99%

----------


## After4Ever

*معلوم نیست بچه ها حتی یک رای نماینده می تونه از مثبت به قطعی سرنوشت رو تغییر بده*

----------


## Tzar

خب دوستان احتمال بسیار زیاد فردا معلوم میشه پس فقط امروز وقت دارید با نماینده ها در ارتباط باشید.

----------


## saj8jad

> ** 
> 
> وی افزود:‌ کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس  نیز در این رابطه جلسه‌ای را برگزار کرد و مقرر شد تا مصوبه قبلی قانون  سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به گونه‌ای اصلاح شود که رأی دیوان عدالت اداری نیز  اجرایی شود.
> 
> عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت:‌ *قانون سنجش و  پذیرش دانشجو به گونه‌ای تغییر خواهد کرد که سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 95 نیز* * مؤثر باشد* و این موضوع فردا در صحن علنی مجلس بررسی و رأی‌گیری خواهد شد.


خب یعنی چی سوابق تحصیلی موثر است و به گونه ای هم مصوبه اصلاح میشه که رأی دیوان عدالت اجرایی بشه؟!!!!!  :Yahoo (50):  

خدایا گیر کیا افتادیم ما یعنی  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## After4Ever

*بچه ها اصلا دلتون خوش نکنید اگر بتونند با رای اکثریت یک تبصره در قانون بزارند رای دیوان هم مالیده میشه*

----------


## AmirAria

این خبر جدیدی نیست که  :Yahoo (21):  
همون قضیه استفساریه است که فردا بررسی میشه .
فک کردم تکلیف مشخص شده 
اگه استفساریه فردا رای نیاره تاثیر معدل پر 
نماینده ها رو راضی کنید

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

این خبرا همش چرته . ما امروز داشتیم به رادیو مجلس گوش میدادیم خبری نبود . زنگ زدم مجلس و یکی از نماینده ها گفتن فردا برسی میشه . یک سوم حاظرین هم مخالف باشن تاثیر حذفه

----------


## lover sick

بچه ها تمام تلاشتون رو بکنین...فقط به رای یک سوم نماینده ها نیاز داریم...توو تلگرام و واتس اپ و اینستاگرام هم اطلاع رسانی کنین...فقط یه روز مونده...اگه فردا رای بیاره دیگه هیچ کاری نمیتونیم بکنیم...

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

خدا کنه برای 96 هم مشخص کنن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## -AMiN-

تاثیر مثبت میشه احتمالا
تاثیر مثبتم با حذف انچنان تفاوتی نداره

----------


## milad1124

آقا اینا ما رو سرویس کردن امسال اول اونطوری بعد برداشتن بازم آوردن قشنگ دیونه خونس هر کار میکنن فقط قطعی نباشه که داغون میشم

----------


## biology115

> تاثیر مثبت میشه احتمالا
> تاثیر مثبتم با حذف انچنان تفاوتی نداره


واسه معدل پایین ها فرقی نداره ،

ولی واسه معدل بالاها خیلی فرق داره ...

----------


## saj8jad

> این خبرا همش چرته . ما امروز داشتیم به رادیو مجلس گوش میدادیم خبری نبود . زنگ زدم مجلس و یکی از نماینده ها گفتن فردا برسی میشه . یک سوم حاظرین هم مخالف باشن تاثیر حذفه


داداش از صبح ساعت 8 داشتم گوش میدادم ، خیلی شیک و مجلسی 56 ماده الحاقی رو خوندن و تصویب کردن  :Yahoo (114): 

دهنشون آسفالت  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

دوستان اینا همون نمایندهای دوره قبلن دگه درسته؟؟
ینی به این جدیدا زنگ نزنیم؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## samasama

من ک فک کنم شمارمو همه نماینده ها دارن دیگه 😯😯😯

----------


## Goodbye forever

> دوستان اینا همون نمایندهای دوره قبلن دگه درسته؟؟
> ینی به این جدیدا زنگ نزنیم؟


آره فعلا قبلی ها هستن ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> داداش از صبح ساعت 8 داشتم گوش میدادم ، خیلی شیک و مجلسی 56 ماده الحاقی رو خوندن و تصویب کردن 
> 
> دهنشون آسفالت


آره منم . یه 10 -20 نفری بودیم گوش میدادیم اینارو مسخره میکردیم . این نفر یکی مونده به آخر بود اومد نطق کرد؟ آرایی نژاد ! اومد دولت رو شست انداخت رو بند . بعد از نطقش زنگ زدم بش راضیش کردم با طرح فردا هم همینجوری مخالفت کنه ، خیلی آدم باحالیه خدا کنه فردا اسمش دراد  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## shahravan

*دوستان ، لطفا حداقل به 5 نماینده پیام بدید و در پیام هاتون از مطالب زیر استفاده کنید :*
بر خود لازم دانستیم به اطلاع حضرتعالی برسانیم که سازمان سنجش ، تراز  نمرات نهایی را با تراز درصدهای کنکور جمع می کند و این ، یک فاجعه به بار  می آورد ؛ زیرا نیم نمره ی امتحان نهایی ، حدود هزار رتبه ، تفاوت ایجاد  میکند در حالی که با یک اشتباه ساده ، نیم نمره از دست می رود و نیز به  دلیل امنیت بسیار پایین امتحانات نهایی ، به راحتی می شود حداقل 3 نمره  تقلب کرد! و از طرف دیگر ، از آنجایی که سؤالات کنکور بسیار  مفهومی تر از  سؤالات امتحانات نهایی هستند ، عدالت ایجاب می کند کسی که درصدهای کنکورش  بیشتر است ، رتبه اش بهتر باشد ولی تأثیر قطعی (منفی) دادن سوابق تحصیلی ،  به طرز شگفت آوری ، رتبه ی معدل پایین را تنزل می دهد ؛ برای نمونه اشاره  می کنم به کارنامه ی دو دانش آموز از یک شهر در گروه تجربی کنکور 94 که با  درصد های مشابه ، رتبه ی یکیشان شد 10 هزار و دیگری 23 هزار ؛ چون معدل  کتبی اولی 18.5 بود و دومی 11.5 که مدارک تصویری و کاملا مستندش در اینترنت  موجود است .
http://forum.konkur.in/thread38526.html
فلذا تقاضا داریم با رأی موافق ندادن به استفساریه ی سنجش ، حقوق ما جوانان مملت را ضایع نکنید .
*نکته ی مهم اینه که نحوه ی تأثیر دادن سوابق تحصیلی رو براشون توضیح بدید .*

----------


## امیر ارسلان

شماره نماینده بوشهرو کسی نداره؟ :Yahoo (21): 
یا حداقل یکی که نفوذ خوبی داشته باشه

----------


## aliiran20

دوستان عزیز خواهشا با دقت مطلب را بخونید ..این استفساریه نیست و در حقیقت یک طرح دوفوریتی هست که اصلاح قانون قبلی هست ...اینکه فرمودند رای دیوان هم لحاظ بشه از این منظر گفته شده است که دیوان گفته بود طبق قانون قبلی  باید هر 3 سال تاثیر داشته باشه ..الان اینا اصلاح کردند اون نمراتی که نهایی برگزار میشه مهم نیست از 3 سال باشه ...در این طرح اصلا در مورد قطعی بودن یا مثبت بودن یا درصد تاثیر هیچ چیزی بیان نمیشودو اون موارد در اختیار شورای سنجش می باشد ..شورای سنجش هم مرکب از وزیر و معاونان آموزشی وزارت بهداشت ...علوم ...آموزش و پرورش وو رییس سنجش می باشد ..اونا تعیین تکلیف میکنند..باید کار یکینم این رای نیاره تا کار به شورای سنجش نکشه ..باید تلاش کنیم ...تلاش

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> دوستان عزیز خواهشا با دقت مطلب را بخونید ..این استفساریه نیست و در حقیقت یک طرح دوفوریتی هست که اصلاح قانون قبلی هست ...اینکه فرمودند رای دیوان هم لحاظ بشه از این منظر گفته شده است که دیوان گفته بود طبق قانون قبلی  باید هر 3 سال تاثیر داشته باشه ..الان اینا اصلاح کردند اون نمراتی که نهایی برگزار میشه مهم نیست از 3 سال باشه ...در این طرح اصلا در مورد قطعی بودن یا مثبت بودن یا درصد تاثیر هیچ چیزی بیان نمیشودو اون موارد در اختیار شورای سنجش می باشد ..شورای سنجش هم مرکب از وزیر و معاونان آموزشی وزارت بهداشت ...علوم ...آموزش و پرورش وو رییس سنجش می باشد ..اونا تعیین تکلیف میکنند..باید کار یکینم این رای نیاره تا کار به شورای سنجش نکشه ..باید تلاش کنیم ...تلاش


ینی اگر فردا نمایندها به این طرح رای بدن تاثیر قطعی میمونه؟؟
کلا در هرصورت امکان حذف تاثیر هس؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> آره منم . یه 10 -20 نفری بودیم گوش میدادیم اینارو مسخره میکردیم . این نفر یکی مونده به آخر بود اومد نطق کرد؟ آرایی نژاد ! اومد دولت رو شست انداخت رو بند . بعد از نطقش زنگ زدم بش راضیش کردم با طرح فردا هم همینجوری مخالفت کنه ، خیلی آدم باحالیه خدا کنه فردا اسمش دراد


من فقط تا تصویب ماده الحاقی 56 گوش دادم که برگشت دادنش به کمیسیون  :Yahoo (4):  ، بعدش هم دیدم در مورد سوابق بحث نمیکنن بخیالش شدم کلا  :Yahoo (21): 

عه خخخ  :Yahoo (20):  پس دم آرایی نژاد گرم  :Yahoo (94):  ، بنده خدا عاغا کلید ساز  :Yahoo (20): 

آره خدا کنه فردا به عنوان مخالف صحبت کنه 

داداش به نظرم جناب توکلی هم آدم با نفوذی هستش بهتره به اونم زنگ بزنیم که به عنوان مخالف صحبت کنه ، نظرت چیه؟

----------


## aliiran20

> ینی اگر فردا نمایندها به این طرح رای بدن تاثیر قطعی میمونه؟؟
> کلا در هرصورت امکان حذف تاثیر هس؟؟


اگر این طرح رای بیاره میتونه مثبت باشه و میتونه قطعی ..اون را شورای سنجش مشخص میکنه که احتمالا بعد از نظر مجلس جلسه میگذاره  ولی اگه طرح رد بشه کلا هیچ نوع تاثیری داده نمیشه ....

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من فقط تا تصویب ماده الحاقی 56 گوش دادم که برگشت دادنش به کمیسیون  ، بعدش هم دیدم در مورد سوابق بحث نمیکنن بخیالش شدم کلا 
> 
> عه خخخ  پس دم آرایی نژاد گرم  ، بنده خدا عاغا کلید ساز 
> 
> آره خدا کنه فردا به عنوان مخالف صحبت کنه 
> 
> داداش به نظرم جناب توکلی هم آدم با نفوذی هستش بهتره به اونم زنگ بزنیم که به عنوان مخالف صحبت کنه ، نظرت چیه؟


آره به اونم زنگ میزنم . اینجور که آریاای نژاد گفت اینکه کی نطق کنه بین مخالفا و موافقا قرعه کشی میشه . ولی حتی الامکان به چنتا با نفوذشون زنگ میزنم

----------


## Mr.Dr

> شماره نماینده بوشهرو کسی نداره؟یا حداقل یکی که نفوذ خوبی داشته باشه


نماینده های بوشهر یا کلاً برنمی دارن یا خاموشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> نماینده های بوشهر یا کلاً برنمی دارن یا خاموشه


تو سایتشون تو قسمت ارتباط مردمی دارم براشون مینویسم یه چیزایی
نمدونم میخونن یا نه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> آره به اونم زنگ میزنم . اینجور که آریاای نژاد گفت اینکه کی نطق کنه بین مخالفا و موافقا قرعه کشی میشه . ولی حتی الامکان به چنتا با نفوذشون زنگ میزنم


اوکی داداش  :Yahoo (1): 

مگه چاله میدونه که قرعه کشی کنن  :Yahoo (4):  
مسابقه فوتبال که نیست که بخوان برای انتخاب توپ و زمین قرعه کشی کنن  :Yahoo (4): 

به نظرم باید همه مخالفان و موافقان آزادانه صحبت کنن و تصمیم درستی گرفته بشه  :Yahoo (1):  

هر چند که نظر ما مهم نیست  :Yahoo (21):  به قول فیاضی بچه ها باید خفه خون بگیرن و اظهار نظر نکنن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اوکی داداش 
> 
> مگه چاله میدونه که قرعه کشی کنن  
> مسابقه فوتبال که نیست که بخوان برای انتخاب توپ و زمین قرعه کشی کنن 
> 
> به نظرم باید همه مخالفان و موافقان آزادانه صحبت کنن و تصمیم درستی گرفته بشه  
> 
> هر چند که نظر ما مهم نیست  به قول فیاضی بچه ها باید خفه خون بگیرن و اظهار نظر نکنن


آره خب من فرقی نمیبینم  :Yahoo (94):  . ولی خب وقتی مثلا 30 نفر مخالف باشن نمیتونن همشون حرف بزنن دیگه ....
به نظرت 81 نفر پیدا میشه ک رای مخالف بده ؟

----------


## konkur100

> واسه معدل پایین ها فرقی نداره ،
> 
> ولی واسه معدل بالاها خیلی فرق داره ...


*داداش میشه واضح تر توضیح بدین ؟؟ من معدلم پایینه . مثبت شه خوب نیست برام ؟؟؟*

----------


## biology115

> *داداش میشه واضح تر توضیح بدین ؟؟ من معدلم پایینه . مثبت شه خوب نیست برام ؟؟؟*


سلام دوست عزیز ،

شما که معدلت پائینه اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه ، هیچ فرقی براتون نداره ،

در وافع واسه معدل پائینا کنکور خالص حساب میشه ...

----------


## وحید ی

سلام اینقد شلوغ نکنید تمام فشارایی که شما با اس ام اس وتلفن میارین رو اونا با این توجیه که شما رو انتشاراتیا تحریک میکنن خنثی میکنن... هر نماینده ای نه نفوذ اونو داره که با خودش رایا رو همراه کنه نه قدرت کلامشو...سعی کنید نماینده هایی که برش لازمو دارن توجیه کنید ...بقیه نماینده تابع اونا هستن حالا شما هر چی هم بگین به شما بله میگن اما در نهایت کاری که باید رو میکنن ...
به قول طرفین دکتر سبطی تو مناظره دانش اموزا حق نظر ندارن مصلحتشونو ما باید تشخیص بدیم...
در نهایت اگه کاری میخواید کنید شلوغ کاری نکنید اصل کاری رو ببینید کیه رو همون کار کنید که نماینده ها رو با خودشون همراه کنن

----------


## saj8jad

> آره خب من فرقی نمیبینم  . ولی خب وقتی مثلا 30 نفر مخالف باشن نمیتونن همشون حرف بزنن دیگه ....
> به نظرت 81 نفر پیدا میشه ک رای مخالف بده ؟


آره راست میگی اینم هست  :Yahoo (94):  ، حالا دعا کن 30 نفر مخالف برای صحبت کردن پیدا بشه  :Yahoo (94): 

ان شاء الله پیدا میشه  :Yahoo (1):  ، این همه بچه ها دارن اعتراض میکنن و زنگ و پیام میدن حتما پیدا میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## shahravan

> سلام اینقد شلوغ نکنید تمام فشارایی که شما با اس ام اس وتلفن میارین رو اونا با این توجیه که شما رو انتشاراتیا تحریک میکنن خنثی میکنن... هر نماینده ای نه نفوذ اونو داره که با خودش رایا رو همراه کنه نه قدرت کلامشو...سعی کنید نماینده هایی که برش لازمو دارن توجیه کنید ...بقیه نماینده تابع اونا هستن حالا شما هر چی هم بگین به شما بله میگن اما در نهایت کاری که باید رو میکنن ...
> به قول طرفین دکتر سبطی تو مناظره دانش اموزا حق نظر ندارن مصلحتشونو ما باید تشخیص بدیم...
> در نهایت اگه کاری میخواید کنید شلوغ کاری نکنید اصل کاری رو ببینید کیه رو همون کار کنید که نماینده ها رو با خودشون همراه کنن



*نکته ی مهم و اصلی اینه که نحوه ی تأثیر دادن سوابق تحصیلی رو براشون توضیح بدید . اگه بدونن چی به چیه ، قطعا رأی منفی به استفساریه میدن بجز یه عده ای که به گمانم رشوه گرفتن تأثیر رو منفی نگه دارن.
رأی تک تک نمایندگان مهمه ، من به 30 تاشون پیام دادم و دارم بازم میدم.
در پیام هاتون از مطالب زیر استفاده کنید و ازشون بخواید اینو سرچ کنند :
"تأثیر منفی معدل بر رتبه ی من + سند "
*بر خود لازم دانستیم به اطلاع حضرتعالی برسانیم که سازمان سنجش ، تراز   نمرات نهایی را با تراز درصدهای کنکور جمع می کند و این ، یک فاجعه به بار   می آورد ؛ زیرا نیم نمره ی امتحان نهایی ، حدود هزار رتبه ، تفاوت ایجاد   میکند در حالی که با یک اشتباه ساده ، نیم نمره از دست می رود و نیز به   دلیل امنیت بسیار پایین امتحانات نهایی ، به راحتی می شود حداقل 3 نمره   تقلب کرد! و از طرف دیگر ، از آنجایی که سؤالات کنکور بسیار  مفهومی تر از   سؤالات امتحانات نهایی هستند ، عدالت ایجاب می کند کسی که درصدهای کنکورش   بیشتر است ، رتبه اش بهتر باشد ولی تأثیر قطعی (منفی) دادن سوابق تحصیلی ،   به طرز شگفت آوری ، رتبه ی معدل پایین را تنزل می دهد ؛ برای نمونه اشاره   می کنم به کارنامه ی دو دانش آموز از یک شهر در گروه تجربی کنکور 94 که  با  درصد های مشابه ، رتبه ی یکیشان شد 10 هزار و دیگری 23 هزار ؛ چون معدل   کتبی اولی 18.5 بود و دومی 11.5 که مدارک تصویری و کاملا مستندش در  اینترنت  موجود است .
http://forum.konkur.in/thread38526.html
فلذا تقاضا داریم با رأی موافق ندادن به استفساریه ی سنجش ، حقوق ما جوانان مملت را ضایع نکنید .

----------


## After4Ever

بچه ها در صفحه ی کوچکزاده در اینستاگرام فعالیتی ندیدم چرا کاری نمی کنید

https://www.instagram.com/kouchakzadeh_mahdi/

----------


## امیر ارسلان

بچها تو اینستایه کوچک زاده پیام بدین
من اینستاگرام ندارم شما دایرکت بش بدین
دس به اعتراض خوبی داره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## After4Ever

من رو همون اول بلاک کرد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hossein.A

> *داداش میشه واضح تر توضیح بدین ؟؟ من معدلم پایینه . مثبت شه خوب نیست برام ؟؟؟*





> سلام دوست عزیز ،
> 
> شما که معدلت پائینه اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه ، هیچ فرقی براتون نداره ،
> 
> در وافع واسه معدل پائینا کنکور خالص حساب میشه ...


 اینجوری که جناب بیولوژی گفتن من اینجوری برداشت کردم ... با مثال توضیح میدم تا بیشتر متوجه شین

همونطور که میدونین تراز واسه هر درس با توجه به میانگین نمرات گرفته شده بین تمامی دانش اموزا به داوطلب داده میشه .
فرضا شما فکر کنین در زیست میانگین نمرات 15 بوده . اونی که نمرش 17 بوده تراز نمره کتبیش بیشتر از اونی میشه که نمرش 16 هست !

خب حالا فرق بین تاثیر مثبت و قطعی !

در تاثیر مثبت :
با توجه به اون نمره های که بالا گفتم ( میانگین نمرات کل دانش اموزا = 15 ) اگه شما نمره درست بیشتر از 15 باشه تاثیر معدل برات مثبت هستش ! یعنی 25 درصد از نمره کتبی میگیری و 75 درصد از کنکور...
ولی اگه نمرت زیر 15 باشه . 100 درصد ترازت از درصدی که تو کنکور میگیری محاسبه میشه ...

حالا با تاثیر قطعی :
شما اگه نمره زیر 15 بگیری ترازی که تو کنکور بدست میاری کمتر هم میشه !
 @biology115 درست گفتم یا خیر ؟ چون برای خودمم سوال بود فرقشون

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> من رو همون اول بلاک کرد


مگه چی گفتی که بلاکت کرد؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali1375-0016

> داداش از صبح ساعت 8 داشتم گوش میدادم ، خیلی شیک و مجلسی 56 ماده الحاقی رو خوندن و تصویب کردن 
> 
> دهنشون آسفالت


خیلی جنس حرف زدنت دوس دارم.دوست داریم. انشالا فردا مثبت بشه همه به عشقمون برسیم. حداقل ب قول dj.ali   تو هوا وزمین معلق نباشیم

----------


## امیر ارسلان

من با معدل 18 باید برای رتبه 600تا 800 درصدای یه رتبه دو رقمی با معدل 20 رو بزنم :Yahoo (21): 
دیگه خودتون حساب کنین با معدل 15 یا کمتر چه بلایی سر داوطلب میاد
(واس تخمین رتبه با معدل از سایت گزینه دو استفاده کنین خیلی دقیقه من درصدای پارسال و نمراتمو زدم دقیقا رتبه پارسالمو داد)

----------


## aliiran20

دوستان عزیز فردا صحبتی از مثبت یا قطعی نمیشه  ..و اینکه چند درصد تاثیر داشته باشه ...فقط تصویب میکنند که سال سوم باشه ..این به ضرر ماها هستش ..خب اگه شورای سنجش میواست گوش بده که تو اون 2 سال که همه اعتزاض کزدند گوش میداد که نداد..باید تلاش کنیم تصویب نشه وگرنه احتمال زیاد باز هم قطعی میشه متاسفانه...

----------


## saj8jad

> خیلی جنس حرف زدنت دوس دارم.دوست داریم. انشالا فردا مثبت بشه همه به عشقمون برسیم. حداقل ب قول dj.ali   تو هوا وزمین معلق نباشیم


ممنون علی جان  :Yahoo (8):  ، لطف داری داداشی  :22: 

ان شاء الله اصلا مصوبه رأی نیاره و از دستور کار خارج بشه ، اون وقت که تاثیر دیگه حقیقتا حذف میشه  :Yahoo (4): 

جای dj کبیر هم خالیه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ata.beheshti

تاثیر مثبت با حذف فرقش چبه؟؟؟باالاخره دوتاشونم خوبن

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> دوستان عزیز فردا صحبتی از مثبت یا قطعی نمیشه  ..و اینکه چند درصد تاثیر داشته باشه ...فقط تصویب میکنند که سال سوم باشه ..این به ضرر ماها هستش ..خب اگه شورای سنجش میواست گوش بده که تو اون 2 سال که همه اعتزاض کزدند گوش میداد که نداد..باید تلاش کنیم تصویب نشه وگرنه احتمال زیاد باز هم قطعی میشه متاسفانه...


ینی فردا تو مجلس میگن سال سوم تاثیر داشته باشه یا نه؟
بعد اگه گفتن تاثیر داشته باشه مثبت و قطعیش رو کی مشخص میکنه؟

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> تاثیر مثبت با حذف فرقش چبه؟؟؟باالاخره دوتاشونم خوبن


مشکل اینه که ممکنه قطعی بمونه

----------


## Hossein.A

> تاثیر مثبت با حذف فرقش چبه؟؟؟باالاخره دوتاشونم خوبن


حذف که فکر نکنم . ولی بیشتر سر تاثیر مثبت یا قطعی هست

----------


## saj8jad

> مشکل اینه که ممکنه قطعی بمونه


در اینصورت باید دو سوم حاضران جلسه علنی رأی مثبت و موافق به طرح بدهند ، حتی اگر 1 رأی هم از دو سوم تعداد افراد کمتر داده بشه طرح تصویب نمیشه

شرط طرح ها و لوایح دو فوریتی برای تصویب اینکه حداقل دو سوم حاضران در جلسه علنی مجلس باید رأی موافق بدهند

با توجه به موج اعتراضات و تماس ها و ... با نمایندگان احتمال اینکه دو سوم رأی بیاره و تصویب بشه 60 به 40 هستش یعنی احتمالا 40 درصد رأی مثبت بیاره و 60 درصد با توجه به دو فوریت بودنش رأی مخالف بیاره یا تصویب نشه و از دستور کار خارج بشه

ان شاء الله خیر باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## aliiran20

دوستان من متن های صحبت های رییس سنجش را بارها خوانده ام متاسفانه باید بگم اگه طرح رای بیاره احتمال تاثیر قطعی خیییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییلی زیاده متاسفانه ....باید یعی کنیم طرح رای نیاره ...چون در طرح اشاره ای به مثبت یا منفی یا مستقیم و یا درصد نمیشه ..اون را شورای سنجش میگه ..شورای سمجش هم اگه میخواست حرف گوش کنه تو این 2 سال گوش میداد...باید تلاش کنیم نماینده ها را آگاه کنیم

----------


## aliiran20

> در اینصورت باید دو سوم حاضران جلسه علنی رأی مثبت و موافق به طرح بدهند ، حتی اگر 1 رأی هم از دو سوم تعداد افراد کمتر داده بشه طرح تصویب نمیشه
> 
> شرط طرح ها و لوایح دو فوریتی برای تصویب اینکه حداقل دو سوم حاضران در جلسه علنی مجلس باید رأی موافق بدهند
> 
> با توجه به موج اعتراضات و تماس ها و ... با نمایندگان احتمال اینکه دو سوم رأی بیاره و تصویب بشه 60 به 40 هستش یعنی احتمالا 40 درصد رأی مثبت بیاره و 60 درصد با توجه به دو فوریت بودنش رأی مخالف بیاره یا تصویب نشه و از دستور کار خارج بشه
> 
> ان شاء الله خیر باشه


من چند جا دارم میخونم بنظرم اون دو سوم مربوط به فوریت هست ..یعنی 2 سوم نماینده ا به فوریت رای بدن ..بعد خود طرح فکر کنم به رای عادی نیاز داشته باشه ..این میرسونه ما فقط باید تلاش بکنیم

----------


## ali1375-0016

> من چند جا دارم میخونم بنظرم اون دو سوم مربوط به فوریت هست ..یعنی 2 سوم نماینده ا به فوریت رای بدن ..بعد خود طرح فکر کنم به رای عادی نیاز داشته باشه ..این میرسونه ما فقط باید تلاش بکنیم


منظورت از تلاش چیه اگاه تر کردن نماینده ها یا دصد بالاتر زدن؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> من چند جا دارم میخونم بنظرم اون دو سوم مربوط به فوریت هست ..یعنی 2 سوم نماینده ا به فوریت رای بدن ..بعد خود طرح فکر کنم به رای عادی نیاز داشته باشه ..این میرسونه ما فقط باید تلاش بکنیم


تا جایی که میدونم کلیات طرح هم برای تصویب نیاز به دو سوم آرای حاضران جلسه علنی داره و اگه رأی نیاره طرح از دستور کار مجلس خارج میشه

ان شاء الله که رأی نیاره و بچه ها خوشحال بشن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## aliiran20

> منظورت از تلاش چیه اگاه تر کردن نماینده ها یا دصد بالاتر زدن؟؟؟



آگاه کردن نماینده ها ...این تاثر قطعی حتی برای معدل 20 !!!ها هم نسبت به کسانی که قبل 84 دیپلم گرفتن هم به ضرر هست...تاثر مثبت عادلانه ترین راهه

----------


## aliiran20

> تا جایی که میدونم کلیات طرح هم برای تصویب نیاز به دو سوم آرای حاضران جلسه علنی داره و اگه رأی نیاره طرح از دستور کار مجلس خارج میشه
> 
> ان شاء الله که رأی نیاره و بچه ها خوشحال بشن


منم امیدوارم این طوری باشه اما هر چ تو نت میگردم به این مفهوم نرسیدم اشاره کرده باشه

----------


## ali.rainy

فردا مشخص می شه؟

----------


## _7challenger6_

بالاخره فردا مشخص میشه راحت میشیم . امیدوارم مثبت بشه از این شکلکها بزارم :Y (467): 
یه چیزی که من رو میترسونه اینه که بچه ها خیلی واسه تاثیر وقت گذاشته باشن کنکورو خراب کنن

----------


## ali1375-0016

سخنی از کرار: فوتبال ایران > اموزش پرورش ایران مسخرسسسسس

----------


## aliiran20

فردا بررسی میشه ...
خبرگزاری تسنیم - اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو/ سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور باقی می‌ماند

----------


## ali.rainy

> بالاخره فردا مشخص میشه راحت میشیم . امیدوارم مثبت بشه از این شکلکها بزارم
> یه چیزی که من رو میترسونه اینه که بچه ها خیلی واسه تاثیر وقت گذاشته باشن کنکورو خراب کنن


حالا وایستا فردا بشه!!!

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> فردا بررسی میشه ...
> خبرگزاری تسنیم - اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو/ سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور باقی می‌ماند


مثل این که بدبخت شدیم رفت

----------


## aliiran20

> مثل این که بدبخت شدیم رفت


برای چندمین بار اصلا مجلس اشاره ای به قطعی بودن یا مثبت بودن نمیکنه در صورت رای آوردن طرح باید بره شورای سنجش ...

----------


## _7challenger6_

> حالا وایستا فردا بشه!!!



این همه روز آمد وگذشت .فردا هم میرسد . کنکور نیز میرسد. در یک چشم برهم زدن

----------


## ali.rainy

> بالاخره فردا مشخص میشه راحت میشیم . امیدوارم مثبت بشه از این شکلکها بزارم
> یه چیزی که من رو میترسونه اینه که بچه ها خیلی واسه تاثیر وقت گذاشته باشن کنکورو خراب کنن


حالا وایستا فردا بشه!!!

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

ببینین من اگه نماینده یا مسوول تاثیر گذار بودم،هم هر سه سالو نهایی میکردم هم کنکورمیذاشتم بدون تاثیر معدل،ضمنا شرکت در کنکورو اختیاری میکردم تا اونایی که فرصت جبران میخوان بیان.با این روش دو فرصت وجود داره،اگه یکیشو از دست بده دومی رو دارهولی اگه هر دو تا دو از دست بده  معلوم میشه تقدیر چیز دیگری بوده خخ

----------


## _7challenger6_

> ببینین من اگه نماینده یا مسوول تاثیر گذار بودم،هم هر سه سالو نهایی میکردم هم کنکورمیذاشتم بدون تاثیر معدل،ضمنا شرکت در کنکورو اختیاری میکردم تا اونایی که فرصت جبران میخوان بیان.با این روش دو فرصت وجود داره،اگه یکیشو از دست بده دومی رو دارهولی اگه هر دو تا دو از دست بده  معلوم میشه تقدیر چیز دیگری بوده خخ



حرفت درسته اما زمانی این کار قابل انجام هست که تمام رشته های دانشگاهی کار داشته باشن نه فقط یه سری از رشته ها

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> حرفت درسته اما زمانی این کار قابل انجام هست که تمام رشته های دانشگاهی کار داشته باشن نه فقط یه سری از رشته ها


بله باید گفت همه چیز از ریشه اشکال داره باید ریست کرد همه رو امیدوارم منظورمو بفهمین

----------


## Farbod T

برای 96 مثبته؟

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> برای 96 مثبته؟
> 
> Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


هیچ چیزی مشخص نیست
ولی احتمال زیاد بله

----------


## _7challenger6_

> بله باید گفت همه چیز از ریشه اشکال داره باید ریست کرد همه رو امیدوارم منظورمو بفهمین


معلومه که میفهمم نظام آموزشیمون از دبستان تا دکتری مشکل داره . مشکله نظام آموزشی تو کنکور نمود پیدا میکنه . حالا اگر برید از بابا هاتون بپرسید کنکور دادن یانه ؟ مریضیه کنکور از قبل انقلاب بوده. هنوزم هست . همونطور که نیم قرنه این مشکل هست نیم قرن هم طول میکشه درست شه . در مورد مشکلات نظام آموزشی حرف زیاد دارم . بعضیا میگن کنکور باید برداشته بشه .فکر نمیکن اگر با این وضع موجود برداشته بشه مشکلاته بیشتری پیش میاد .اول باید بسترش فراهم بشه. مسوولین فکر میکنن آموزشو پرورش فوتباله . سیستمو امروزمیکنن 3-5-2 فردا میکنن 4-4-2. فکر میکن با این چیزا درست میشه . بعد از کنکور یه تاپیک در مورد نظام آموزشی .هدف . علاقه . آینده و.... میزنم

----------


## konkur100

> سلام دوست عزیز ،
> 
> شما که معدلت پائینه اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه ، هیچ فرقی براتون نداره ،
> 
> در وافع واسه معدل پائینا کنکور خالص حساب میشه ...


یعنی چی هیچ فرقی نداره ؟!! یعنی معدل بکارم دیگه نمیاد اونجا ؟!!

----------


## کتی ملیح

*خدا لعنت کنه که جز شر چیزی به آدم نمیرسونن. مگه نماینده نمیشن که درد مردمو دوا کنن! چرا پس هی نمک میپاشن خنجر میزنن بدترش میکنن! هردفعه باید بیایم بگردیم ببینیم چه خبر شده چجوریاست،ایندفعه چه دست گلی به آب دادن یا چه نقشه ای برای آدم میکشن. چندشا.اه*

----------


## biology115

> یعنی چی هیچ فرقی نداره ؟!! یعنی معدل بکارم دیگه نمیاد اونجا ؟!!


ببین دوست عزیز ، یه بار دیگه مفصل واست توضیح میدم که خوب متوجه بشی ،

در تاثیر مثبت میان یک بار نمرات سال سوم شما رو با درصدهای کنکور محاسبه میکنن ، اگه رتبه و تراز شما بهتر شد

که رتبه بهتر رو واستون قرار میدن

ولی اگه رتبه و تراز شما بدتر شد ، رتبه خالص کنکور شما رو قرار میدن

ولی در تاثیر قطعی میان درصد های کنکور رو با سال سوم محاسبه میکنن ،

اگه بهتر شد همون رتبه بهتر رو میزارن ولی اگه بدتر شد ، همون رتبه بدتر رو میزارن ...

زبونم مو درآورد ، امیدوارم دیگه متوجه شده باشید ...

----------


## maryam2015

وای قطعی نشهههه ..معدلمون افتضاحه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 


ای درد بگیره شما رو  :Y (395):

----------


## konkur100

> ببین دوست عزیز ، یه بار دیگه مفصل واست توضیح میدم که خوب متوجه بشی ،
> 
> در تاثیر مثبت میان یک بار نمرات سال سوم شما رو با درصدهای کنکور محاسبه میکنن ، اگه رتبه و تراز شما بهتر شد
> 
> که رتبه بهتر رو واستون قرار میدن
> 
> ولی اگه رتبه و تراز شما بدتر شد ، رتبه خالص کنکور شما رو قرار میدن
> 
> ولی در تاثیر قطعی میان درصد های کنکور رو با سال سوم محاسبه میکنن ،
> ...


*همون اول هم متوجه شده بودم !!!! فقط یه جوری گفته بودی . ولی بازم تشکر*

----------


## biology115

> *همون اول هم متوجه شده بودم !!!! فقط یه جوری گفته بودی . ولی بازم تشکر*


خب خدا رو شکر که متوجه شدید ...

----------


## saj8jad

دوستان جلسه رسمی علنی مجلس از دقایقی پیش شروع شد ...

تعداد حاضران جلسه : *202 نفر*

دستور کار جلسه :

*1ـ ادامه رسیدگی به گزارش کمیسیون مشترک در مورد لایحه تنظیم برخی از احکام برنامه های توسعه کشور

2ـ گزارش کمیسیون آموزش ، تحقیقات و فناوری در مورد طرح دو فوریتی اصلاحیه اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی مصوب سال 1392 برای اجرا در سال 1395

همین الان دارن ماده الحاقی 58 رو از 74 تا ماده الحاقی رو قرائت میکنن*  :Yahoo (117): * ، بعدش در مورد طرح دو فوریتی بحث و رأی گیری میکنن*  :Yahoo (117): *
**
*

----------


## samasama

وای خدایااااا سرنوشتمون دستشونه الان

----------


## Hossein.A

مثبت اعلام کردن = راضی بودن همه
اینجوری هم معدل پایینا حقشون پایمال نمیشه هم معدل بالاییا

----------


## samasama

واقعا تورو خدا راس میگی?

----------


## Hossein.A

> بله باید گفت همه چیز از ریشه اشکال داره باید ریست کرد همه رو امیدوارم منظورمو بفهمین


شما کامپیوتره قدیمی رو هرچقدرم ریست کنی بازم قطعات اصلیش همونن.  تهش اینکه یخورده از فضای مربوط به حافظه کوتاه مدت پاک میشه !!!!

----------


## Hossein.A

> واقعا تورو خدا راس میگی?


جملم خبری نبود. منظورم این بود اگه مثبت اعلام کنن مساوی با........

----------


## saj8jad

رادیو فرهنگ ـ 106 FM

@Mr.Dr

----------


## saj8jad

> واقعا تورو خدا راس میگی?


بله  :Yahoo (117):  ، میتونی بزنی رادیو فرهنگ ـ 106 FM صحن علنی رو زنده گوش بدی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

دارن راجب مناطق آزاد صحبت می کنن که :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

نفس ها در سینه حبس
خدا کنه هر کاری میکنن برای 96 هم مشخص کنن!

----------


## امیر ارسلان

خدایی اینا نماینده های ملتن؟
فقط دارن هو میکشن که :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> دارن راجب مناطق آزاد صحبت می کنن که


*14 تا* ماده الحاقی دیگه مونده  :Yahoo (117):  

بعدش در مورد اصلاحیه دو فوریتی قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو بحث و رأی گیری میشه  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## samasama

وای من حالم داره بد میشه یعنی چی میشه

----------


## saj8jad

> وای من حالم داره بد میشه یعنی چی میشه


اندکی صبر  :Yahoo (94):  ، تا چندین دقیقه دیگه در موردش بحث و رأی گیری میشه و همچی مشخص میشه  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> اندکی صبر  ، تا چندین دقیقه دیگه در موردش بحث و رأی گیری میشه و همچی مشخص میشه


قلبم مثل بمب میزنه!!!!!!!
داداش کجا نوشته که امروز چ چیزایی مشخص میشه!
هیچوقت فکر نمیکردم بخام بیام رادیو گوش بدم چرتو پرتای اینا رو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> قلبم مثل بمب میزنه!!!!!!!
> داداش کجا نوشته که امروز چ چیزایی مشخص میشه!
> هیچوقت فکر نمیکردم بخام بیام رادیو گوش بدم چرتو پرتای اینا رو


طبیعیه داداش  :Yahoo (94): 

جایی ننوشته ، دستور جلسه مجلس رو که گوش دادم گفت : دستور کار 2 ـ بحث و رأی گیری در مورد طرح دو فوریتی اصلاحیه قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو برای سال 1395

صحیح  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

خب اولی رای نیورد 
رفت کمسیون
بعدیش چی میگه؟درباره زبالس ک!!!!!! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## samasama

تموم شد ۱۴ تا?

----------


## saj8jad

باید اینا رو بررسی و به رأی بگذارن بعد میرن سر دستور کار 2 که در مورد طرح دو فوریتی قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هست  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> باید اینا رو بررسی و به رأی بگذارن بعد میرن سر دستور کار 2 که در مورد طرح دو فوریتی قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هست


سر هر کدوم شیش بار دعواشون میشه چار بار هم به رای میذارن . عجبا ! حالا برسه به طرح ما 2 دیقه رای گیری میکنن میندازن کنار

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> سر هر کدوم شیش بار دعواشون میشه چار بار هم به رای میذارن . عجبا ! حالا برسه به طرح ما 2 دیقه رای گیری میکنن میندازن کنار


اصلن فک نکنم بدونن تاثیر معدل و کنکور چیه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اصلن فک نکنم بدونن تاثیر معدل و کنکور چیه


اینقد که ما به اینا زنگ زدیم گوششون پر شده . فک کنم ابوترابی طرح رو مطرح کنه صدا همه شون در میاد

----------


## saj8jad

> سر هر کدوم شیش بار دعواشون میشه چار بار هم به رای میذارن . عجبا ! حالا برسه به طرح ما 2 دیقه رای گیری میکنن میندازن کنار


الان ماده الحاقی 66 میخواد قرائت بشه 

ابوترابی رئیس جلسه هی میگه گذر کنیم آقا گذر کنیم  :Yahoo (114):  ، اینا دلشون میخواد هی بحث و دعوا کنن  :Yahoo (114):  عجبا  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> الان ماده الحاقی 66 میخواد قرائت بشه 
> 
> ابوترابی رئیس جلسه هی میگه گذر کنیم آقا گذر کنیم  ، اینا دلشون میخواد هی بحث و دعوا کنن  عجبا


باز رفت منطقه جاسک :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali1375-0016

رای گیری               65

----------


## Calvin Harris

> اینقد که ما به اینا زنگ زدیم گوششون پر شده . فک کنم ابوترابی طرح رو مطرح کنه صدا همه شون در میاد


خخخخخ  
آره فک کنم الان بررسی طرح رو شروع نکرده هم میگن آقا رای منفی ۲ دقیقه تموم میشه!!

----------


## nimaniko

پورابراهیمی 266 فقط اخطار میده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## samasama

خب پس هنوز ۱ ۲ ساعت وقت میبره ای بابا

----------


## nimaniko

آقا چند تا ماده الحاقی قراره بررسی شه? اعصابم خورد شد فقط موندم این راننده تاکسیا چطوری مجلس و گوش میدن مثه مهدکودکه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## samasama

هههههههههه از دست شما با اعلام خبرتون خدا کنه این ک میگید همش مخالفه واسه طرح معدلم مخالف باشه

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

همش تصویب نشد :Yahoo (21): 
رفت 68 چیز دیگه نمونده

----------


## ali1375-0016

خدا   کنه معدل هم تصویب نشه

----------


## امیر ارسلان

من رفتم واس خودم چایی ریختم اومدم :Yahoo (21): 
چی شد تو این مدت؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> همش تصویب نشد
> رفت 68 چیز دیگه نمونده


آخراش دیگه  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

رفت 71
یا خدا
خدایا معدل حذف شه
اوه یاشاسخین اذربیجان اومد!

----------


## nimaniko

یا ابالفضل قاضی پور اومد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## samasama

وای باز دلشوره گرفتم چی میشه یعنی

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> رفت 71
> یا خدا
> خدایا معدل حذف شه


حذف که نمشه در بهترین حالت مثبت میشه

----------


## ali1375-0016

:Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## saj8jad

> رفت 71
> یا خدا
> خدایا معدل حذف شه


4 تا دیگه تموم میشه  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

لهجش چه خوبه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ritalin

_رای نیاره صلوات_

----------


## ali1375-0016

> حذف که نمشه در بهترین حالت مثبت میشه


 به هیچ وجه الان + بودنش معلوم نمیشه یا رای میاره یا نه    اگه رای اورد   بازم دو حات + وقطعی   داره :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> _رای نیاره صلوات_


اونقد فرستادم !
الان قرانم جلوم گذاشتم

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> به هیچ وجه الان + بودنش معلوم نمیشه یا رای میاره یا نه    اگه رای اورد   بازم دو حات + وقطعی   داره


ینی اگه رای نیاره معدل به کلی حذف میشه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> یا ابالفضل قاضی پور اومد


عجب  :Yahoo (21): 




> لهجش چه خوبه


 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> به هیچ وجه الان + بودنش معلوم نمیشه یا رای میاره یا نه    اگه رای اورد   بازم دو حات + وقطعی   داره



و این داستان همچنان تا روز کنکور ادامه خواهد داشت :Yahoo (20): 

حالا اگه رای آورد دو حالت بعدیش چی میشه؟ :Yahoo (5):

----------


## samasama

این کیه ک اومد ?چرا وای

----------


## ali1375-0016

> ینی اگه رای نیاره معدل به کلی حذف میشه؟


اره.اگر رای نیاره رای دیوان  ینی ابطال معدل اجرا میشه

----------


## samasama

چرا چیزی نمیگید چی شد?

----------


## ali1375-0016

رادیو فرهنگ - پخش زنده رادیو فرهنگدر ايران صدا 


> چرا چیزی نمیگید چی شد?

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

الان میره سراغ طرح ما ...
 صلوات !!!

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

اصل ماده 73 چیه دارن میگن

----------


## aliiran20

رفت که بره شروع بشه ..خدایااااااااااااااااا فقط خودت کمکم کن ....

----------


## aliyar

يادخدا مظهري موافقه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aliiran20

رسمن و رسمن شروع شده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!فیاضی اومد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!این که مخالف بود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!توکلی مخالفه .....این برای ما یک پوئن هستش..خیلی خوبه .....

----------


## aliiran20

ذهن مشوش کرده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!بابا این کیه ...فیاضییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییی فقط داره زیر آب ما را میزنه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!عجب آدمی هستش!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## samasama

وای واااایی

----------


## ata.beheshti

چیشده

----------


## samasama

با کنکور زمان خودش اشتباه گرفته طرف ی بررسی ساده انجام ندادن واقعا ب کیا اعتماد کردیم ما

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

بدبخت شدیم . این زاهدی همه چیزو خراب کرد

----------


## politician

اقاتوکلی چه خوب حرف زد

----------


## mamadsoag

آغا رای گیری نکردن؟
نتیجه مشخص شد سریع بگین!

----------


## Goodbye forever

*نتیجه : رای گیری کردن گفتن سوابق تحصیلی تاثیر داده بشه ، اما فعلا نگفتن تاثیر مثبته یا منفی!


*

----------


## arnika

اي بابا...باز تا كي منتظرباشيم واس نوع تاثيرش... :Yahoo (114):

----------


## arnika

> خدایی اینا نماینده های ملتن؟
> فقط دارن هو میکشن که


اينجا ايران است.... :Yahoo (20):

----------


## milad00

خداروشکر که تاثیر حذف نشد

----------


## aliiran20

خبر خوب
خبر خوب
باهنر پیش از پایان جلسه علنی مجلس: تأثیر معدل در کنکور فقط مربوط به امتحانات استاندارد و سراسری است
این یعنی میتونیم مثبتش کنیم

----------


## DR.CO5

من دیروز گفتم امکان نداره طرح تغییری کنه گفتن موج منفی میدی  :Yahoo (39):  بزن به افتخار اون معدل پایینی که به جای نشستن پای رادیو و اینترنت چند تا تست بیشتر زد که جبران معدلش بشه  :Y (397): بیخود منتظر مثبت شدن هم نباشین همون قطعیه آموزش و پرورش بودجه میخواد بودجه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aliiran20

باهنر پیش از پایان جلسه علنی مجلس: تأثیر معدل در کنکور فقط مربوط به امتحانات استاندارد و سراسری است

----------


## GHZO7

> من دیروز گفتم امکان نداره طرح تغییری کنه گفتن موج منفی میدی  بزن به افتخار اون معدل پایینی که به جای نشستن پای رادیو و اینترنت چند تا تست بیشتر زد که جبران معدلش بشه بیخود منتظر مثبت شدن هم نباشین همون قطعیه آموزش و پرورش بودجه میخواد بودجه


سلام..شما35سالته؟میخواین دوباره کنکور بدین؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SHAHpesar

پس واسه کنکور 96 چی؟
یعنی هر چی بشه برای 95 همون هم برای 96 میزارن؟ :Y (634):

----------


## وحید ی

> من دیروز گفتم امکان نداره طرح تغییری کنه گفتن موج منفی میدی  بزن به افتخار اون معدل پایینی که به جای نشستن پای رادیو و اینترنت چند تا تست بیشتر زد که جبران معدلش بشه بیخود منتظر مثبت شدن هم نباشین همون قطعیه آموزش و پرورش بودجه میخواد بودجه



اینقد اقایون شلوغ کردن که اگه قرار بود رای هم نیاره رای اورد...ورود اقای سبطی و اس ام اس بازیا بعضی از شما ها تنها شانس رو هم از بین برد ...شاید تجربه بشه که هر کاری راه و اصولی داره...بجای درس خوندن فقط ذهن بچه ها رو مشغول کردین

----------


## DR.CO5

> سلام..شما35سالته؟میخواین دوباره کنکور بدین؟


با اجازه شما بله  :Yahoo (105): 

بسیار سفر باید تا پخته شود خامی

----------


## DR.CO5

> اینقد اقایون شلوغ کردن که اگه قرار بود رای هم نیاره رای اورد...ورود اقای سبطی و اس ام اس بازیا بعضی از شما ها تنها شانس رو هم از بین برد ...شاید تجربه بشه که هر کاری راه و اصولی داره...بجای درس خوندن فقط ذهن بچه ها رو مشغول کردین


شما اینو بدون این مسئله به هیچ کسی ربطی نداشته از اولشم امکان نداشت تاثیر معدل برداشته بشه توضیحشو تو پستهای قبل دادم بخون متوجه میشی چرا :Yahoo (50):

----------


## وحید ی

> شما اینو بدون این مسئله به هیچ کسی ربطی نداشته از اولشم امکان نداشت تاثیر معدل برداشته بشه توضیحشو تو پستهای قبل دادم بخون متوجه میشی چرا



این موضو رو که تاثیر معدل برداشته نمیشه رو خودم توی روزای اول در جواب خیلی از بچه ها میگفتم چیزی که خودشون تصویب کردنو هیچ وقت لغو نمیکنن مثل روز روشن بود....اما اینجا بجای تشویق به درس خوندن اومدن کمپین اس ام اس راه اندتختن و ذهن بچه ها رو مشغول کردن یا امثال اقای سبطی اومد اینا رو سر لج انداخت امکانش بود که تاثیر مثبت بشه اما این شلوغ کاریا نذاشت و نخواهد گذاشت

----------


## konkur100

*آقا زنگ بزنید دیوان عدالت اعتراض کنید . بیکار نباشید تورو خدا اینجا هم بحث نکنید*

----------


## dow

بیخیال بابا 
بگردید ببینید کدوم یک از اقا زاده ها کنکور در پیش دارن بمونیم واسه اون موقع البته معدلش پایین باشه ها  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Farhad2052

اقا مگه طرح دو فوریتی برا تصویب نیاز به دو سوم ارا نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الان جلسه امروز 198 نقر حاضر بودن که دو سوم اون میشه 132 نفر.ولی 110 نفر رای موافق دادن....
به خدا پیچوووندن...

----------


## ali.rainy

متن قانون سنجش و پذیرش به نقل از مرکز پژوهش های مجلس
مرکز پژوهشها - قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور


>===============================<
شماره۳۸۴۸۵/۲۳۴                                             ۳۰/۶/۱۳۹۲    قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور 
حجت الاسلام والمسلمین جناب آقای دکتر حسن روحانی ریاست محترم جمهوری اسلامی ایران 
در اجرای اصل یکصد و بیست و سوم (۱۲۳) قانون اساسی جمهوری اسلامی ایران   قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور که با   عنوان طرح یک فوریتی به مجلس شورای اسلامی تقدیم گردیده بود، با تصویب در   جلسه علنی روز یکشـنبه مورخ ۱۰/۶/۱۳۹۲ و تأییـد شورای محتـرم نگهبان، به   پیـوست ابلاغ می گردد.
 رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی ـ علی لاریجانی   
شماره۱۲۳۹۵۹                                                          ۸/۷/۱۳۹۲  
وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری ـ وزارت آموزش و پرورش وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی 
«قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور»  که در  جلسه علنی روز یکشنبه مورخ دهم شهریور ماه یکهزار و سیصد و نود و  دو مجلس  شورای اسلامی تصویب و در تاریخ ۲۰/۶/۱۳۹۲ به تأیید شورای نگهبان  رسیده و طی  نامه شماره ۳۸۴۸۵/۲۳۴ مورخ ۳۰/۶/۱۳۹۲ مجلس شورای اسلامی واصل  گردیده است،  به پیوست جهت اجرا ابلاغ می گردد. 
رئیس جمهور ـ حسن روحانی  قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور 

ماده۱ـ اصطلاحات به کار رفته در این قانون به شرح زیر تعریف می شوند:
الف ـ سابقه تحصیلی: نمرات دروس سه  سال آخر دوره متوسطه است که امتحانات آن  مـطابق اصول سنجش و انـدازه گیری  توسـط وزارت آموزش و پـرورش به صورت  سراسری، نهایی و استاندارد مطابق  مصوبات شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار  شده باشد.
ب ـ آزمون عمومی: آزمون سراسری از میان دروس عمومی رشته های تحصیلی در سه   سال آخر دوره آموزش متوسطه است که توسط سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور برگزار می   شود.
پ ـ آزمون اختصاصی: آزمون سراسری از میان دروس تخصصی رشته های تحصیلی در سه   سال آخر دوره متوسطه است که توسط سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور برگزار می شود. ت  ـ رشته محل: رشته های تحصیلی که داوطلب براساس محل تحصیل (دانشگاه ها و   مراکز آموزش عالی) انتخاب می کند و به ادامه تحصیل می پردازد.

ماده۲ـ به منظور برنامه ریزی، تصویب مقررات هماهنگی و نظارت بر نحوه سنجش   علمی و پذیرش دانشجو برای کلیه دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور در   مقاطع کاردانی، کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد پیوسته، دکتری حرفه ای و دکتری   پیوسته «شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو» که از این پس در این قانون «شورا»  نامیده می شود با ترکیب زیر تشکیل می شود: الف  ـ وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری (رئیس شورا) ب ـ وزیر آموزش و پرورش پ ـ  وزیر بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی ت ـ معاون آموزشی وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و  فناوری ث ـ معاون آموزشی وزیر آموزش و پرورش ج ـ معاون آموزشی وزیر بهداشت،  درمان و آموزش پزشکی چ ـ رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور (دبیر شورا) ح ـ یک  نفر از نمایندگان عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی به  عنوان  ناظر خ ـ رئیس دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی و رؤسای دو دانشگاه دولتی از دانشگاه  های  زیرمجموعه وزارتخانه های «علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری» و «بهداشت، درمان و   آموزش پزشکی» به انتخاب وزرای مذکور بدون حق رأی د ـ رؤسای مرکز سنجش  آموزش و پرورش و مرکز آزمون وزارت بهداشت، درمان و  آموزش پزشکی بدون حق  رأی تبصره ـ عضویت اعضاء در «شورا» قابل تفویض به غیر نمی باشد و «شورا» با  حضور حداقل پنج نفر از اعضای غیرناظر رسمیت می یابد. 

ماده۳ـ وظایف و اختیارات «شورا» به شرح زیر می باشد:
الف ـ برنامه ریزی و ایجاد هماهنگی در امر سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه  ها 
ب ـ تصویب عناوین، محتوا و مقررات آزمون ها پ ـ اتخاذ تصمیم در مورد مقررات روش پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها مندرج در  ماده (۵)
ت ـ اتخاذ تصمیم در مورد میزان تأثیر هر یک از عوامل سابقه تحصیلی، آزمون  عمومی و آزمون اختصاصی در سنجش 
ث ـ تصمیم گیری در امور مرتبط با سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو برای داوطلبان فاقد   سابقه تحصیلی ج ـ بررسی، ارزشیابی و تأیید گزارش سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در  مورد کیفیت و  رعایت مقررات قانونی آزمون سراسری حداکثر چهار ماه پس از  اعلام نتایج  نهایی و ارسال گزارش آن به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و  کمیسیون آموزش،  تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس تبصره ـ «شورا» می تواند برای انجام  وظایف محوله کارگروه های تخصصی تشکیل  دهد. 

قانون فوق مشتمل بر یازده ماده و هفت تبصره در  جلسه علنی روز یکشنبه مورخ  دهم شهریور ماه یکهزار و سیصد و نود و دو مجلس  شورای اسلامی تصویب شد و در  تاریخ ۲۰/۶/۱۳۹۲ به تأیید شورای نگهبان رسید.   رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی ـ علی لاریجانی


مواد اضافی و خارج از بحث رو حذف کردم
حالا مصوبه امروز از سایت مجلس
::.مجلس شورای اسلامی.::
*تصویب کلیات طرح اصلاح اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها*
نمایندگان مجلس با تصویب کلیات طرح اصلاح اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی موافقت کردند.
 نمایندگان   در نشست علنی امروز (سه‌شنبه  14 اردیبهشت) در جریان بررسی  طرح دوفوریتی   اصلاحیه اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و  مراکز آموزش  عالی  کشور مصوب سال 1392 با کلیات این طرح با 110 رای  موافق،54 رای مخالف و  9  رای ممتنع از مجموع 199 نماینده حاضر درجلسه  موافقت کردند.  
 در ماده  واحده این طرح آمده  است؛ مواد 1 و 3 قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو  در دانشگاه  ها  و مراکز آموزش  عالی مصوب 10/6/92 به شرح ذیل اصلاح و از  آزمون سال 95  و پس ازآن اعمال می  شود  
 دربند الف  ماده 1 تاکید شده است  که: منظور از  سابقه تحصیلی نمراتی از دروس دوره 3  ساله آخر متوسطه که  مطابق اصول سنجش  اندازه گیری توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش  به صورت سراسرس و  نهایی واستاندارد  برگزار شده باشد.

 بند ت ماده 3: اتخاذ تصمیم درمورد میزان و نحوه تاثیر هریک از عوامل سابقه تحصیلی آزمون عمومی و ازمون اختصاصی درسنجش.

نتیجه گیری:
1 طبق تغییرات فوق دیگر نیازی به برگذاری ازمون کشوری و نهایی در هر سه  پایه نبود و سوابق تحصیلی شامل ان بخض از نمراتی از دانش اموز است که به  صورت نهایی بوده است.حال یک درس در کل دوره دبیرستان یا هر سه پایه و پیش  دانشگاهی

2 طبق تغیییر دوم میزان تاثیر سوابق و ازمون غمومی و اختصاصی به شورا  واگذار شده که اگر نگاهی به اعضای بیندازید متوجه خواهید شد فرجام کار را

سخن اخر 
با مصوبه امروز شورای سنجش و پذیرش اختیار دارد سوابق تحصیلی(ان مقدار از  دروس را که دانش آموز نهایی امتحان داده) را به هر میزان که تشخیص بدهد  (بین 25 تا 85 درصد) و هر طور که تشخیص بدهد (مثبت یا قطعی)اعمال نماید

پس دوشتان 100 درصد به صورت قطعی اعمال می شه.


باق بقایت-جانم فدایت

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

100درصد به صورت مثبت اعلام میشه

----------


## saj8jad

> 1 طبق تغییرات فوق دیگر نیازی به برگذاری ازمون کشوری و نهایی در هر سه  پایه نبود و سوابق تحصیلی شامل ان بخض از نمراتی از دانش اموز است که به  صورت نهایی بوده است.حال یک درس در کل دوره دبیرستان یا هر سه پایه و پیش  دانشگاهی
> 
> 2 طبق تغیییر دوم میزان تاثیر سوابق و ازمون غمومی و اختصاصی به شورا  واگذار شده که اگر نگاهی به اعضای بیندازید متوجه خواهید شد فرجام کار را
> 
> سخن اخر 
> با مصوبه امروز شورای سنجش و پذیرش اختیار دارد سوابق تحصیلی(ان مقدار از  دروس را که دانش آموز نهایی امتحان داده) را به هر میزان که تشخیص بدهد  (بین 25 تا 85 درصد) و هر طور که تشخیص بدهد (مثبت یا قطعی)اعمال نماید
> 
> پس دوشتان 100 درصد به صورت قطعی اعمال می شه.
> 
> ...


دوست گلم واسه خودت سریع نبر و بدوز  :Yahoo (21): 

هنوز کلیات طرح تصویب شده و جزئیات طرح مطرح نشده و در موردش بحث و بررسی نشده ، شاید نمایندگان بخوان تبصره ای یا بندی چیزی به اصلاحیه اضافه کنن تازه بعدش هم باید باز جزئیات طرح به رأی گذاشته بشه و نمایندگان بهش رأی بدن ، اگر رأی آورد تازه به صورت نهایی تصویب شده ، چی میگی واسه خودت عزیزم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ali.rainy

> دوست گلم واسه خودت سریع نبر و بدوز 
> 
> هنوز کلیات طرح تصویب شده و جزئیات طرح مطرح نشده و در موردش بحث و بررسی نشده ، شاید نمایندگان بخوان تبصره ای یا بندی چیزی به اصلاحیه اضافه کنن تازه بعدش هم باید باز جزئیات طرح به رأی گذاشته بشه و نمایندگان بهش رأی بدن ، اگر رأی آورد تازه به صورت نهایی تصویب شده ، چی میگی واسه خودت عزیزم


حالا شما تا یک شنبه هم بشین ببین اگه اخرش همین نشد.

----------


## aliiran20

> حالا شما تا یک شنبه هم بشین ببین اگه اخرش همین نشد.


دوست عزیز عصری من با یکی از نماینده ای خیلی شاخص مجلی تماس گرفتم ایشون گفتن یکشنبه تبصره ای به عنوان تاثیر مثبت پبشنها د میککندو امیدوار بودند که را یمیآره

----------


## aliiran20

اینو شخصا شنیدم ..من خیل امیدوار شدم ..قبلش واقعن نا امید شده بودم ..فقط باید این چند روز خیلی محترمانه با نمیانده ها در تماس باشیم و فرق تاثیر مثبت و قطعی را بهشون بگیم

----------


## mehdi.den

> متن قانون سنجش و پذیرش به نقل از مرکز پژوهش های مجلس
> مرکز پژوهشها - قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور
> 
> 
> >===============================<
> شماره۳۸۴۸۵/۲۳۴                                             ۳۰/۶/۱۳۹۲    قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور 
> حجت الاسلام والمسلمین جناب آقای دکتر حسن روحانی ریاست محترم جمهوری اسلامی ایران 
> در اجرای اصل یکصد و بیست و سوم (۱۲۳) قانون اساسی جمهوری اسلامی ایران   قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور که با   عنوان طرح یک فوریتی به مجلس شورای اسلامی تقدیم گردیده بود، با تصویب در   جلسه علنی روز یکشـنبه مورخ ۱۰/۶/۱۳۹۲ و تأییـد شورای محتـرم نگهبان، به   پیـوست ابلاغ می گردد.
>  رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی ـ علی لاریجانی   
> ...


قربون ادم چیز فهم
بعضی ها اینجا میان میگن هیچی معلوم نیست و تاثیر مثبت خخخخخخ
 اخه دوستان اینا این همه جون کندن که تاثیر رو مثبت نکنن
تاثیر قطعی شد خود دکتر خدایی تو مجلس گفت لینک صوت مجلس رو بگیرید گوش کنید

----------


## mehdi.den

بعضی ها خیلییییییییی شوتن یا خودشونو زدن به شوتی  چون 3 ماهه همرو الکی امیدوار کردن 
برید ساین مجلس نوشته قانون رو فرستادن شورای نگهبان برا تصویب نهایی
شنبه هم اطلاعیه تو سایت سنجش میاد اگه باز هم حرف خودتونو نزنید

----------


## Chandler Bing

آقا ۵ درصد پیش رو چی کار کنیم؟
خداوکیلی یه فصل هم یه فصله برا نهایی   :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## saj8jad

> حالا شما تا یک شنبه هم بشین ببین اگه اخرش همین نشد.


اوکی امیدوارم حق با شما باشه  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## aliiran20

> قربون ادم چیز فهم
> بعضی ها اینجا میان میگن هیچی معلوم نیست و تاثیر مثبت خخخخخخ
>  اخه دوستان اینا این همه جون کندن که تاثیر رو مثبت نکنن
> تاثیر قطعی شد خود دکتر خدایی تو مجلس گفت لینک صوت مجلس رو بگیرید گوش کنید




دوست عزیز عصری من شخصا صحبت کردم یک یاز نماینده های پر نفوذ مجلس خیلی امیدوارنه گفتن تبصره میذاریم تاثیر مثبت

----------


## Farhad2052

> بعضی ها خیلییییییییی شوتن یا خودشونو زدن به شوتی  چون 3 ماهه همرو الکی امیدوار کردن 
> برید ساین مجلس نوشته قانون رو فرستادن شورای نگهبان برا تصویب نهایی
> شنبه هم اطلاعیه تو سایت سنجش میاد اگه باز هم حرف خودتونو نزنید


شوت خودتی لاااااشی

----------


## aliiran20

> متن قانون سنجش و پذیرش به نقل از مرکز پژوهش های مجلس
> مرکز پژوهشها - قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور
> 
> 
> >===============================<
> شماره۳۸۴۸۵/۲۳۴                                             ۳۰/۶/۱۳۹۲    قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور 
> حجت الاسلام والمسلمین جناب آقای دکتر حسن روحانی ریاست محترم جمهوری اسلامی ایران 
> در اجرای اصل یکصد و بیست و سوم (۱۲۳) قانون اساسی جمهوری اسلامی ایران   قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور که با   عنوان طرح یک فوریتی به مجلس شورای اسلامی تقدیم گردیده بود، با تصویب در   جلسه علنی روز یکشـنبه مورخ ۱۰/۶/۱۳۹۲ و تأییـد شورای محتـرم نگهبان، به   پیـوست ابلاغ می گردد.
>  رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی ـ علی لاریجانی   
> ...


اگر میتونستم دقیقا میگفتم اون نمیانده چی گفتن و چه قدر امیدوار بودن ...یکشنبه مشخص میشه ...دوست عزیز تبصره ذیل این بند مشخص میککند ..امروز فقط کلیات بود وگرنه امروز کلا طرح تصویب میشه امرو زفقط کلیات مطرح شد که سوابق باشه ..همین

----------


## mehdi.den

> دوست عزیز عصری من شخصا صحبت کردم یک یاز نماینده های پر نفوذ مجلس خیلی امیدوارنه گفتن تبصره میذاریم تاثیر مثبت


واقعا هنوز نفهمیدین نماینده ها هرچی بگید بهشون میگن موافقیم  چون میخوان بگن ما خوبیم
امروز 1 ساعت بحث بود تو مجلس که تاثیر باید قطعی باشه حالا تو کجاش میخواد تبصره بزاره 
تو قانونشون گفتن میزان درصد تاثیر با شورای سنجشه نه  با مجلس
کمتر ساده باشید

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

دوستان اول اعصاب منو بهم نریزید 
اگه میخاست قطعی باشه خیلی عذر میخواهم مرض داشتن  ادامه جلسه رو به ی شنبه موکول کنن؟
یکم فکر کنین بعدا نظر بدین

----------


## aliiran20

خوتهشا جو را متشنج نکنید کجا نوشته شنبه میره شورای نگهبان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## aliiran20

> واقعا هنوز نفهمیدین نماینده ها هرچی بگید بهشون میگن موافقیم  چون میخوان بگن ما خوبیم
> امروز 1 ساعت بحث بود تو مجلس که تاثیر باید قطعی باشه حالا تو کجاش میخواد تبصره بزاره 
> تو قانونشون گفتن میزان درصد تاثیر با شورای سنجشه نه  با مجلس
> کمتر ساده باشید


دوست عزیز ایشون خودشون این را گفتن قبل از اینکه من بگم ..فوق العاده هم مشهور هستندو قدرتمند

----------


## ali.rainy

> بعضی ها خیلییییییییی شوتن یا خودشونو زدن به شوتی  چون 3 ماهه همرو الکی امیدوار کردن 
> برید ساین مجلس نوشته قانون رو فرستادن شورای نگهبان برا تصویب نهایی
> شنبه هم اطلاعیه تو سایت سنجش میاد اگه باز هم حرف خودتونو نزنید


کجا نوشته فرستادن شورای نگهبان ؟ لینک بده

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> یه مشت ابله ای کیو 0  اومدن تو این سایت افسارشون و دادن دست 4 تا شاسکول 
> دکتر خدایی از سنجش داره عملا میگه تو مجلس ما 2 ساله تاثیر قطعی دادیم و میخوایم ادامه بدیم  اونوقت یارو میاد تو سایت میگه مثبته ؟ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ای کیو ها دلم میسوزه براتون


دوست عزیز درست صحبت کنید این حرف شما خطاب به منم میشه!
ههنوز چیزی  مشخص نیست 
اون دکتر خدایی هم که شما سنگشو به سینه میزنین تا الان چندین بار حرفشو عوض کرده ی روز گفته دیوان اجرایی نمیشه ی روز گفته میشه ی روز گفته مثبته ی روز گفته نگران نباشین و...این قضیه تا ی شنبه ادامه داره و مطمئنم یکشنبه همچیز تموم میشه
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## ali.rainy

> دوست عزیز ایشون خودشون این را گفتن قبل از اینکه من بگم ..فوق العاده هم مشهور هستندو قدرتمند



عزیزم اون اسمش روشه نماینده!!!!! 

قبل از اینکه شما بگی ؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## aliiran20

دوستان عزیز خواهشا دعوا نکنید ما با هم هستیم ...منم مثل شما بدم ولی این خبر را که گفتند فوق العاده امیدوار شدم ..جالبه خودشون هم گفتن قبل اینکه من بگم...و خیلی هم امیدوار بودند....انشا الله مثبت بشه

----------


## aliiran20

> عزیزم اون اسمش روشه نمینده!!!!! 
> 
> قبل از اینکه شما بگی ؟؟؟!!!!


دوست عزیز ما میتونی نا امید باشید ....امنم کثل شما نا امید بودم ..خودم باهاشون صحبت کردمو این را گفتند

----------


## mehdi.den

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/586025/...-مشخص-شد

رفته برا شورا نگهبان

----------


## aliiran20

> عزیزم اون اسمش روشه نماینده!!!!! 
> 
> قبل از اینکه شما بگی ؟؟؟!!!!


آره قبل از اینکه وارد موضع بشم گفت من یه تبصره و پیشنهاد دارم و خیل ی امیدوار بود را یبیاره ..پیشنهادشون تاثیر مثبت بود.واسمشون را نمیگم ..چون الان بگم هجوم اس ام اس و زنگ به سمتشون سرازیر میشه
جال ب اینجا بود اصلا فکر نمیکردم ایشون خودشون گوشیشون را جواب بدهند ...

----------


## ali.rainy

> دوست عزیز ما میتونی نا امید باشید ....امنم کثل شما نا امید بودم ..خودم باهاشون صحبت کردمو این را گفتند




عزیزم بحث اصلا سر نا امید بودن و این جو ها این حرف های بچه گانه (ببخشید ها) که بعضی ها می زن نیست.بحث سر واقع بینیه ... سر ابروی سه وزیر ..... سر کم نیاوردن دولت از یک دختر بچه ..... و چیز هایی که نمی شه گفت

----------


## aliiran20

> عزیزم بحث اصلا سر نا امید بودن و این جو ها این حرف های بچه گانه (ببخشید ها) که بعضی ها می زن نیست.بحث سر واقع بینیه ... سر ابروی سه وزیر ..... سر کم نیاوردن دولت از یک دختر بچه ..... و چیز هایی که نمی شه گفت


دوست عزیز ایشون نماینده بودن..نماینده ها برا یوزرا تعیین تکلیف میکنند ..اونا به خواسته شان رسیدند ..که تاثیر حذف نشه ..این اصلا براشون اهمیت خاصی نداره چون جانعه اصلا نمیدونه مثبت با قطعی چه فرقی داره فقط دانش آموزان میدونند..بسیار مورد وثوق هستند ایشون ....

----------


## aliiran20

> عزیزم بحث اصلا سر نا امید بودن و این جو ها این حرف های بچه گانه (ببخشید ها) که بعضی ها می زن نیست.بحث سر واقع بینیه ... سر ابروی سه وزیر ..... سر کم نیاوردن دولت از یک دختر بچه ..... و چیز هایی که نمی شه گفت


ببخشید ولی واقعا فاز منفی میدهید ..هر چی من میگم شما صحبت خودوت را دارید ..امروز فقط کلیات تصویب شد ..فقططططططططططططططططططططط کلیاتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتتتتت......من به شخصه خیلی امیدوار شدم عصری ...

----------


## saj8jad

> http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/586025/...-مشخص-شد
> 
> رفته برا شورا نگهبان


قطعا منظور شما این قسمت هست که میگه : 

*معاون حقوقی و امور مجلس وزارت علوم گفت: با توجه به دو فوریتی بودن طرح، ظرف ۲۴ ساعت، شورای نگهبان نسبت به بررسی آن اقدام و اظهار نظر خواهد کرد، بدیهی است* *بعد از تایید شورا** و انتشار در روزنامه رسمی این طرح به عنوان قانون لازم الاجرا خواهد بود.*

خب فعلا کلیاتش تصویب شده ، شورای نگهبان هم در مورد کلیاتش نظر میده تازه اگر شورای نگهبان طرح رو تایید کنه و بهش ایراد نگیره و دوباره برش نگردونه  :Yahoo (4):  ، یکشنبه باز در مورد جزئیاتش بحث و بررسی یا احیانا اگه نماینده ها پیشنهادی چیزی داشته باشن که بخوان به اصلاحیه پیوست کنن یا ... صورت میگیره و در نهایت رأی گیری نهایی صورت میگیره و اگر رأی آورد و تصویب شد اون موقع دیگه میشه گفت به صورت نهایی تصویب شده ، هنوز زوده بخوایم در این مورد اظهار فضل کنیم

----------


## aliiran20

شما که اینهمه ساختی تا یکشنبه هم صبر کن و خیلی جال بود حرف باهنر قبل از تعطیلی مجلس در مرد این مصوبه ..این مصوبه باعث اعتراضات فراوانی شد ..اصلا سابقه نداره رییس مجلس در مورد طرحی که کلیاتش تصویب شده بخواهد توضیح بده...دولت به هدفش رسید که حذف نشه ..انشا الله تاثیر مثبته ...

----------


## aliiran20

> قطعا منظور شما این قسمت هست که میگه : 
> 
> *معاون حقوقی و امور مجلس وزارت علوم گفت: با توجه به دو فوریتی بودن طرح، ظرف ۲۴ ساعت، شورای نگهبان نسبت به بررسی آن اقدام و اظهار نظر خواهد کرد، بدیهی است* *بعد از تایید شورا** و انتشار در روزنامه رسمی این طرح به عنوان قانون لازم الاجرا خواهد بود.*
> 
> خب فعلا کلیاتش تصویب شده ، شورای نگهبان هم در مورد کلیاتش نظر میده تازه اگر شورای نگهبان طرح رو تایید کنه و بهش ایراد نگیره و دوباره برش نگردونه  ، یکشنبه باز در مورد جزئیاتش بحث و بررسی یا احیانا اگه نماینده ها پیشنهادی چیزی داشته باشن که بخوان به اصلاحیه پیوست کنن یا ... صورت میگیره و در نهایت رأی گیری نهایی صورت میگیره و اگر رأی آورد و تصویب شد اون موقع دیگه میشه گفت به صورت نهایی تصویب شده ، هنوز زوده بخوایم در این مورد اظهار فضل کنیم


باید جزییاتش تصویب بشه ..من خیلی امیدوار شدم ...به شخصه ..خیلییییییییییییییییییییی  ییی

----------


## ali.rainy

شما ببین امروز چه بخشی از قانون تغییر کرد و چه اختیاراتی به چه کسانی داده شد

 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aliiran20

من هر چی بگم شما حرف خودتون را میزنید ...فایده ای نداره این بحث...

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> قطعا منظور شما این قسمت هست که میگه : 
> 
> *معاون حقوقی و امور مجلس وزارت علوم گفت: با توجه به دو فوریتی بودن طرح، ظرف ۲۴ ساعت، شورای نگهبان نسبت به بررسی آن اقدام و اظهار نظر خواهد کرد، بدیهی است* *بعد از تایید شورا** و انتشار در روزنامه رسمی این طرح به عنوان قانون لازم الاجرا خواهد بود.*
> 
> خب فعلا کلیاتش تصویب شده ، شورای نگهبان هم در مورد کلیاتش نظر میده تازه اگر شورای نگهبان طرح رو تایید کنه و بهش ایراد نگیره و دوباره برش نگردونه  ، یکشنبه باز در مورد جزئیاتش بحث و بررسی یا احیانا اگه نماینده ها پیشنهادی چیزی داشته باشن که بخوان به اصلاحیه پیوست کنن یا ... صورت میگیره و در نهایت رأی گیری نهایی صورت میگیره و اگر رأی آورد و تصویب شد اون موقع دیگه میشه گفت به صورت نهایی تصویب شده ، هنوز زوده بخوایم در این مورد اظهار فضل کنیم



تازه نوشتن که باید در جلسه بعدی مجلس بررسی بشه
این دوستمون یکم مشکل بینایی داره یا اینکه فقط جاهایی که خودشون دوست دارن رو میخونن

روشن گفت: با توجه به اینکه پیشنهاد های نمایندگان مجلس در این جلسه طرح نشده در جلسه آتی مجلس شورای اسلامی در اولین فرصت، باید پیشنهادها مطرح و در خصوص آن مجلس اتخاد تصمیم کند.

او ادامه داد: البته پیشنهادهای واصله همه در راستای همین مصوبه امروز مجلس بوده و امید می رود به شفاف سازی مصوبه و تسهیل در اجرای آن همراه با عدالت آموزشی کمک کند.

----------


## ali.rainy

> من هر چی بگم شما حرف خودتون را میزنید ...فایده ای نداره این بحث...



پس قرارمون یک شنبه همینجا
البته اگه این یک شنبه بود !!!!!
بدرود

----------


## aliiran20

> پس قرارمون یک شنبه همینجا
> البته اگه این یک شنبه بود !!!!!
> بدرود


مطمئنا یکشنبه بررسی میشه ...طرح هنوز شورای نگهباان مطرح نشده چون اصلا هنوز تصویب نهایی نشده ..  و این حرف  من هم که از طرف اون نماینده مطرح میشه برای تاثیر مثبت ولی را ی آوری اش را نمیدونم ..اون بستگی به خودمون داره ..خودوشن امیدوار بودند...

----------


## Ali77

حرف تمامى دوستان درسته چون هركس يه نظرى داره.
ولى اگر ميخاين برا خرداد ترميم كنين فردا ثبتنامو انجام بدين.
به اميد مثبت شدن از ترميم عقب نمونيد.
اگرم مثبت شد برين پولو پس بگيرين.

----------


## arnika

> حرف تمامى دوستان درسته چون هركس يه نظرى داره.
> ولى اگر ميخاين برا خرداد ترميم كنين فردا ثبتنامو انجام بدين.
> به اميد مثبت شدن از ترميم عقب نمونيد.
> اگرم مثبت شد برين پولو پس بگيرين.


مگ پولو پس ميدن؟؟
بعدم خو اگ مثبت هم باشه بنفعمونه ك هرچي معدلمون بالا باشه...
بعدم يكي از بچه ها ميگفت گويا ترميم ب 95 نميرسه ك... :Yahoo (19):

----------


## aliyar

همه توجه  كنند >>>>>كامل بخوانيد خيلي مهم 
من همين الان با حدود ٦ تن از نمايندگان صحبت كدرم (تلفني) 
يكي از نمايندگان مجلس اعلام كرد كه اول اين طرح مورد پذيرش شوراي اموزش و پرورش نيست دوم شوراي نگهابان قبولش نداره سوما كلا اشتباه تو سايت ها اومده 
قرار نيست تمام دروس اعمال بشه بايد تعدادي از دروس اون هم به صورت استاندارد اعمال بشه ( ابن جمله ابهامات زيادي داره اما يك كلام مثل سابق نيست 
دوستان و عزيزان من لطفا لطفا لطفا در تايم استراحت تون حتما با نمايندگان تماس تلفني بگيريد و بهشون آگاهي بديد مخصوصا در خصوص اين كه گفتن با اين طرح كلاس كنكور حذف مي شه بگيد به جاش كلاس امتحان نهايي مي ياد 
لطفا به نمايندگان در خصوص كتب امتحان نهايي و قيمت هاشون وهمايش هاي گران امتحان نهايي هم اطلاع دهيد 
بهشون بگيد اگر مثلا دانش اموز رشته تجربي زيست را خراب كنه چه بلايي  سرش مي ياد 
(خيلي از نمايدگان آگاهي كامل ندارند مخصوصا درباره جزيات )
لطفا كوتاه نيايد 
كسي نمي گه از درستون بزنيد اما آيا شما ١٠ دقيقه وقت آزاد نداريد ؟ لطفا همه زنگ بزنند پيامك تنها چاره ساز نيست 
لطفا همه تماس بگيريد 
ممنون خداقوت 
اگر الان كاري نكردي فردا هم طلب كار نباش ( خودم   :Yahoo (1):   )

----------

